# Health insurance / prescription costs



## spainward (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi.

I am new to researching about moving to and living in Spain. I've just been advised that after the first 3 month period it is recommended / required for a person to take out medical insurance.

I won't be working (probably for the first year) while I am here so was just wondering what the process would be.

I am physically fit but have mild asthma which is fully controlled by a couple of inhalers and I have never needed to seek hospital treatment for it. Does anyone know how this might affect things.

Also does anyone know what the prescription cost are for asthma inhalers?

Thanks Jake


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spainward said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am new to researching about moving to and living in Spain. I've just been advised that after the first 3 month period it is recommended / required for a person to take out medical insurance.
> 
> ...


You'll need health insurance in order to register as resident, which is a requirement if you are, or plan to be here more than 90 consecutive days (which is probably where you get the 3 month idea from?) 

Most health insurance policies don't cover pre-existing conditions, so you might have to pay to see a private GP for a private prescription. You'll pay full price for all medication, regardless of whether or not your insurer covers the asthma.

Some inhalers cost just a few euros, but one which my daughter uses would be over 80€ if she had to pay full price for it. We are in the state health system so pay a % of the cost. Usually 40% but some items for chronic illnesses are price-capped. Thankfully that inhaler is!


----------



## spainward (Feb 20, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> You'll need health insurance in order to register as resident, which is a requirement if you are, or plan to be here more than 90 consecutive days (which is probably where you get the 3 month idea from?)
> 
> Most health insurance policies don't cover pre-existing conditions, so you might have to pay to see a private GP for a private prescription. You'll pay full price for all medication, regardless of whether or not your insurer covers the asthma.
> 
> Some inhalers cost just a few euros, but one which my daughter uses would be over 80€ if she had to pay full price for it. We are in the state health system so pay a % of the cost. Usually 40% but some items for chronic illnesses are price-capped. Thankfully that inhaler is!


Thanks for the reply.

Is there anyway of getting into the state system without being a pensioner or being employed / self-employed in Spain? I'm think of doing volunteering work for approx 1 year. I was wondering if you can make voluntary contributions into the state fund?

Regards


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

spainward said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there anyway of getting into the state system without being a pensioner or being employed / self-employed in Spain? I'm think of doing volunteering work for approx 1 year. I was wondering if you can make voluntary contributions into the state fund?
> 
> Regards


There is the Convenio Especial whereby someone aged under 65 can pay €60 per month to receive state healthcare (it goes up to €157 per month for those aged 65 and over) BUT the catch is that you have to have been officially registered as resident in Spain for at least one year in order to be able to do that. And you can't register initially without having private health insurance (if you're not a pensioner) or working and paying social security contributions. So in your circumstances, the answer is no, I'm afraid.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

It looks like there are an awful lot of restrictions to moving if you are on limited/no income?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cermignano said:


> It looks like there are an awful lot of restrictions to moving if you are on limited/no income?


Yes there is and so there should be


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cermignano said:


> It looks like there are an awful lot of restrictions to moving if you are on limited/no income?


Correct, and it's also difficult for people with pre-existing medical conditions as it's more difficult and more expensive for them to obtain health insurance.


----------



## Dreamwork (Feb 21, 2016)

I think it would rule us out from moving permanently as DH has an artificial heart valve, pacemaker, takes medication etc unless we can find medical cover that will include it.


----------



## StevenM (Feb 23, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a large expense for expats who are diabetic?


----------

